# Drinking too much water and vomiting?



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep. Savannah will sometimes drink too much and throw up the water. Not really after a meal though, it's usually after having been outside. She's always fine afterwards.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Are dogs sometimes do this after being outside for a while then coming in. They just drink to much and puck some of it up. If we see them going spastic at the water we just tell them to relax and have them stop drinking it for a few minutes then let them go back to it if they want. That usually relaxs them enough so they dont over drink.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Is she vomiting, or regurgitating? Mia used to regurgitate water ALL the time. She drank it to fast then it would just come up a few minuets later. I think she was drinking the water to fast, and swallowing air at the same time. We had a MAJOR problem(3-4 times a day), not just occasional regurgitation. 

I started by limiting the amount of water she could have at one time. But I was worried I wouldn't give her enough if she was really thirsty. (she always acted like she was super thirsty) I purchased a DrinkBetter Bowl. It has a float that only allows them a small amount of water available at a time. I think this has slowed her down, and prevented her from gulping. It did also help with those pesky dribbles that seemed to follow her away from the bowl. Recently we haven't had any problem with regurgitation. I believe the bowl helped her learn how to drink, and she's gotten older and has matured.

Here is their website. I got both of mine off of ebay. DrinkBetter Pet Water Bowl - Contech Enterprises Inc.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

Well you can my girl to the drink too much too fast and puke crowd! Thanks for the Drinkwell info. I too had been trying to call her off the water, rationing water, and put some of those large balls that are for making them eat more slowly, all to no avail. And yes needing to mop up the trail from the bowl, and the lovely mess when she comes over and lays her muzzle down on the arm of my leather chair... Off to get a Drinkwell!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I highly suggest eBay!! I got it for about 1/2 the price.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for suggesting the drinkbetter bowl. I think cause the weather's hot and she has a problem controlling her water intake. I mean you'd think she was dying of thirst or something! Good to know I'm not alone in this.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond used to have a problem with this, but I just started calling him over if he was drinking way too much. I hear "laplaplaplaplaplap..." and I just distract him from it before he drinks too much too fast. Works for me, he rarely ever regurgitates water anymore.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Vaka does this all the time. I should maybe try the drink better bowl.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

yes - Teddy does this too only I never know when its gonna happen!!! grrrrr


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i wonder if this is an issue mostly with deep chested dogs like poodles. i've had a pitbull and chihuahuas in the past and never encountered this before!


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmmm while not the same size, I have 8 Chinese Cresteds with deep chests and not happening with them. And I have a friend with an over-sized Cirneco dell Etna (rabbit hunting sighthound from Italy - I know, I didn't know what one was until she said she was getting one) and she doesn't do it to my knowledge. I'll start asking people on the street.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I would be very careful about injesting so much water so quickly, especially before and after exercise as that can cause bloat.

Mitch used to drink TONS of water at break neck speed, but since going on his medication and using the same method as Birdie with distracting him away from the water, he drinks about the same amount as Matrix.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Foxxy usually drinks like she just came out of the hot desert and hasn't seen water in weeks, I have to remind her to stop drinking. I have tried the water bowls that are supposed to deter this - yeah no, does not work. She never vomits, she just drinks water like it is going out of style.


----------

